# storing paper



## lathamemmons (Aug 19, 2006)

i just bought some paper and its gonna be a while before i can use it (few months) what is the best way to store it?
thx


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Aug 20, 2006)

As long as you keep it cool and dry it should be OK.
But if you want to play safe - keep it in the original box; put it inside a plastic bag and seal it (the black ones you get the paper in inside the box are good for this) and then tuck it in the fridge. Don't bother freezing it.
Just make sure you give it enough time to warm up before use.

Paper emulsion has a much slower speed than film. This means that it's keeping properties are far better than film. If you just keep it in the original box and keep it cool (around 5 - 12 C preferably) then it will certainly keep for at least a year with little or no loss of quality or increase in fog.


----------



## ksmattfish (Aug 20, 2006)

I had a box of 16x20 Ilford MG RC from my photo 101 class that sat in a closet in an un-airconditioned house for 8 years before I rediscovered it.  I'm not claiming it was as good as new, but the whites were white, the blacks black, and the prints looked good.


----------



## santino (Aug 20, 2006)

from what I've heard you shouldn't store your papers close to your chemicals (not on the same rag etc.).


----------

